# Half inch is half inch, right?



## blindsniper (Aug 21, 2011)

I recently purchased a brand new Bosch POF1400ACE. I then bought a dove-tail jig with half-inch gaps. As the sdalesman explained - "half inch is the most common size".

I then has to order a 13mm guide from the Bosch Srevice Centre and found the 13mm guide fits too tight into the jig grooves.

Now half inch to me means 12.7mm The guide is 13, but that is the only available guide I couild find. I now have to sand the guide diameter down so that it will fit into the jig grooves.

I am confused. Has this ever happened to any of you?

Regards

Ian


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello!
Welcome to routing!

Well this bosh machine looks good!
but it is european and then it is metric, see about guide bush here:
Accessoires Grand Public Bosch

Sorry that' s french but you can see all is metric here.

If i where you, i would not modify this guide bush, because you can also get good
things that are in metric, and that it is not so easy to sand down 0.3mm of steel
it will also weaken this expensive guide bush, and make it rust.
But I would rather fit a sub-base under the router that will improve stability when using dovetail jig.

And then use some a new guide bush that fits the sub base.
There are such kits from quite a few makers and they are very usufull.

Don't know much about what the shopping market is in your area but heres samples:

http://www.trend-uk.com/en/UK/productsubgroup1/234/guide_bushes_and_subbases.html

And a few set of guides:
http://www.trend-uk.com/en/UK/productlist/4/201/Guide_Bushes.html

This might be intersting:
http://www.trend-uk.com/en/UK/trend/content/content_detail.php?record_type=Compatibility&id=1154

This is quality tool , but many other quality tools on the web.

By the way most of dovetailling kits comes with specific guide bush and cutter(s).

You must be sure to be using the good cutter type.

Regards.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ian, the Bosch POF1400ACE is a nice clean design. It uses the quick change guide bushings which are available as a set (RA1125) or individually. Included in the set is the RA1100 guide bushing adapter which allows you to use Porter Cable style guide bushings. Here is a link to these items on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846

Amazon ships to South Africa for $39.99 US plus $4.99/lb and takes between 18-30 days.


----------



## blindsniper (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you Mike. Good advice there. Will check out the Amazon link.


----------



## blindsniper (Aug 21, 2011)

ggom20 said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> ...Sorry that' s french but you can see all is metric here.
> ...


Thyanks. metric is good. Been using it most of my life. Thanjk you for the good advice and links

regards

Ian.


----------



## blindsniper (Aug 21, 2011)

blindsniper said:


> Thyanks. metric is good. Been using it most of my life. Thanjk you for the good advice and links
> 
> regards
> 
> Ian.


Sorry man, my first reply is proof that a person cannot proof-read his own posts


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

Fear of tpos :fierevents posts Glad you are brave


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike 

You may get a kick out of this 

At one time Mike and I went around and around with Template Tom and Harry about the 40mm guides they both liked and used all the time and we could not get them in the states and I said must be easy way to get a 40mm guide to use the templates by both of them and the easy way was the Bosch guide kit so to say I got one kit a did little bit of rework with a hole saws / FORSTNER drill bits and some white poly. (UHMW) for a nice press on fit I did go the extra step so the Apt.will work with just about any over the pond router that have the 2 screws to hold the guides in place.

I know Mike is a big fan of the Bosch equipment and so am I, enjoy, now you can do the same as Harry and TT..

==





Mike said:


> Ian, the Bosch POF1400ACE is a nice clean design. It uses the quick change guide bushings which are available as a set (RA1125) or individually. Included in the set is the RA1100 guide bushing adapter which allows you to use Porter Cable style guide bushings. Here is a link to these items on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846
> 
> Amazon ships to South Africa for $39.99 US plus $4.99/lb and takes between 18-30 days.


----------

